# Tarpon sighting - Freeport



## Tunarun

Apparently all this rain in the Brazos has relocated some of the juvenile tarpon. Saw one last night behind our house on Oyster Creek. This is only the second time in 4 years.

Also caught a juvenile snook in the cast net. First time I have seen that. Topped only by the gag grouper several years ago in the crab trap.

Now if I could just get rid of about 100 small gar, maybe fishing would pick up!


----------



## AHL_1901

Got me excited seeing a line sider here in Texas!!! Hope it made it back in alive. Cool post


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadowlark

Very cool on the snook. Tarpon are expected but snook, that's really cool.


----------



## karstopo

Dad gum, I live yards from Oyster Creek in Lake Jackson
Caught redfish up in here before.


----------



## Tunarun

Definitely released. Hope to see him back in a couple of years.


----------



## TxSlammin

Have caught a few snook in SLP area 15-18" while trout fishing. They are making a come back slowly but surely.


----------



## Worm Drowner

AHL_1901 said:


> Got me excited seeing a line sider here in Texas!!! Hope it made it back in alive. Cool post
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Plenty of snook in Texas. You just have to go down to Brownsville.


----------



## joeletx

How good is the snook meat tastes? Is it equally as good or better than speck or red?


----------



## Muddskipper

joeletx said:


> How good is the snook meat tastes? Is it equally as good or better than speck or red?


Redfish tasting .... but not nearly as good as Bald eagle and whooping crane :ac550:


----------



## iamatt

Worm Drowner said:


> Plenty of snook in Texas. You just have to go down to Brownsville.


Caught my only Texas snook in Packery Channel fishing for trout. Have caught tarpon in the ditches North of Velasco in Surfside . Got to really watch what you got in the nets.


----------



## stdreb27

iamatt said:


> Caught my only Texas snook in Packery Channel fishing for trout. Have caught tarpon in the ditches North of Velasco in Surfside . Got to really watch what you got in the nets.


Same here on the snook basically on 3 straight casts. They were small 15-17 inches. But cool as ****.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## POCsaltdog

joeletx said:


> How good is the snook meat tastes? Is it equally as good or better than speck or red?


They are excellent table fare. We cooks them all the time in Cozumel as they are abundant in the North Lagoons. If you ever go to Babbins Seafood Restaurant they sometimes have snook on their menu.


----------



## buton

snook is a popular fish to eat in mexico....

tastes great..


----------



## Fishsurfer

joeletx said:


> How good is the snook meat tastes? Is it equally as good or better than speck or red?


 Snook is very good even big ones. There really is no shortage of snook but just a shortage around here in Texas.


----------



## Permit Rat

POCsaltdog said:


> They are excellent table fare. We cooks them all the time in Cozumel as they are abundant in the North Lagoons. If you ever go to Babbins Seafood Restaurant they sometimes have snook on their menu.


_"ROBALITO FRITO AL MOJO DE AJO"_

My very favorite Mexican dish....a whole fried snook, covered in thin slices of fresh garlic, that have been sautÃ©ed in butter. These are mostly swordspine snook, a species that doesn't see north of 20 inches very often. They are netted and speared all throughout Mexico, yet never seem to see an appreciable decline in numbers, so they must be a more prolific subspecies. They are identified by the spine on the leading edge of the anal fin, which protrudes well beyond the soft rays. In the common snook, the spine is about the same length as the soft rays. Spines make great toothpicks after the meal, while you're waiting for your flan (dessert) to arrive.


----------



## Trouthappy

Here's a picture I took at South Padre jetty years ago. These might be swordspine snook. They were pretty thick in the Honduras jungle when we fished there; we caught about 75 on rattletrap lures.


----------



## dmarrow

*Snook*

I caught a little one in the cast net about 2 weeks ago in bastrop. Never have caught one before.


----------

